

Nobody Cares About Your Business - spiredigital
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/nobody-cares-about-your-business/

======
spiredigital
A bit of a inflammatory title, but the underlying concept is valid. If you can
approach all your marketing and SEO efforts in an attempt to help the OTHER
party, you'll be much more successful.

------
mapster
Very helpful. How have you done this to promote interest in your ecommerce
sites ? Examples?

